# stick-shot shooter: the PANA-SLAMA!



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

The Pana-Slama: a stick-shot shooter (again using salvaged hockey stick shafts) but I thought I could put the band inside the hollow carbon fiber tube the advantage being the bands retract away. The brass sleeve acts as a pulley. I want to make a video but weather has not been agreeable but soon, yes soon, I will make a video of some destruction. I got a couple of pumpkins and after halloween I'm going to try blowing up the jack-o-lanterns with those inflation devices for plastic water bottles and some slung darts. I hope to video the carnage in all its glory. The only problem with the Pana-Slama is the retracting bands redirect the pouch into some wicked hand slaps but that might also occur because the band size is a bit overkill for the 3g darts. :nerd:


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

I like that idea. Pumpkin slaying time of the year. Slick looking shooter also.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Smashing!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks interesting. I would like to see a video. I would also like some idea of how accurate you are with it. I tried stick shooters for a while, but found I was not as accurate as I am with a Y frame.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

flippinfool said:


> I like that idea. Pumpkin slaying time of the year. Slick looking shooter also.


Jack Skellington better keep a look out over his shoulder. :naughty:


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Very neat idea!


----------

